# S&w 500



## Eugene (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the boards, but not to guns, so don't jump at me for making a topic about this particular S&W revolver even though it's my first post.

Anyway, I have been considering the S&W 500 (if I can find it in my price range...the 8 3/8" barrel). My plans for it's use? Primarily range. I know rounds are priced high, but it's not a gun I'm going to take to the range 5 times a week and fire off 50 rounds...just a once in a while trip to the range is all it's going to be used for really unless I get back into hunting.

Anyway, I did a bunch of searching on here (skimming through thread titles and using the search function) but I couldn't find any info or pictures of the S&W500 (I would like to find first hand experiences and "personal" pictures of the firearm). If someone would like to chime in, and help a fellow enthusiast out, that'd be great.


Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Most of what you find here goes along the lines of self defense. The 500 is out of that league. Try a hunting forum and you might find more info. Good luck.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

congrats
i would luv to own one
there are several different loads and do not have to be the 2,000FPE + stuff
this is one cartridge that you can save a lot of money reloading your own
for pics if they aren't here go to google images and type it in - lots of web
pages should show up
they are an awesome weapon


----------

